# When will HD 7850 be released in india and what is d price ?



## suh007 (Apr 8, 2012)

I saw in flipkart and it is not available.What is d price of hd 7850 and can we expect any price drops for hd 6950 or hd 6870 after d 7850 releases.


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 8, 2012)

its available here, Sapphire HD 7850 2GB - Hardwire.in
priced 17250/-


----------



## suh007 (Apr 8, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> its available here, Sapphire HD 7850 2GB - Hardwire.in
> priced 17250/-



Can we expect d price of 7850 to drop and if yes when will that be ?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ It's not even available at most of the online stores, so this 17.2 price is also not the confirmed price (IMO It's overpriced for the reason that it's not yet available anywhere else). Price drop will follow in about 1-2 months after proper availability.


----------



## rajhans (Apr 8, 2012)

i had a chat with the itwares guy....

he said it should be avaliable this week for 16k..

hoping price drops further by may...


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 8, 2012)

rajhans said:


> i had a chat with the itwares guy....
> 
> he said it should be avaliable this week for 16k..
> 
> hoping price drops further by may...



any idea about model or brand


----------



## rajhans (Apr 8, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> any idea about model or brand



nope sorry...will check again next week..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2012)

I asked about the availability of 7850 in Kolkata last Friday and as per them it will be available in this week. The price will be around 15K. Also Sapphire HD 7870 will be available at 21K.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

^^So that'll sort out the *Updates Incoming* thing in the sticky I guess.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 9, 2012)

question to cilus are the prices you quote inclusive or exclusive of vat and at present how much is vat in w.Bengal previously before budget it was 4% no idea at present


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2012)

The price is excluding vat and in Kolkata the vat is 4%. I'll update the exact price in couple of days.


----------



## SunE (Apr 9, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The price is excluding vat and in Kolkata the vat is 4%. I'll update the exact price in couple of days.



Hey which shop did you ask? I too live in Kolkata and last Thursday when I went to e-mall and the other stores in that area no one seemed to have any idea about this card.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ wait for a few days or couple of weeks it will be avalable soon here in kol.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't Wait For it ....

Price Should Be Around 15 - 16K !!!!


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 12, 2012)

further updates on pricing
Sapphire HD 7870 2GB - Hardwire.in sapphire 7870-₹ 22,899 tax incl. 
Sapphire HD 7850 2GB - Hardwire.in sapphire 7850-₹ 16,499 tax incl. 
HIS HD 7870 IceQ Edition 2GB GDDR5 H787Q2G2M HD7870 Radeon 256-bit PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card
-HIS HD 7870 IceQ Edition 2GB   22,850.00/-
*www.theitwares.com/7850-gddr5-h785...firex-support-graphic-card-p-2564.html-Price:   15,300.00/-


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

^^Nice find buddy. So the 6950 era comes to an end.


----------



## suh007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody have an idea when this card will b available in Flipkart ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 12, 2012)

Official end of 69xx series !!!


----------



## SunE (Apr 12, 2012)

suh007 said:


> Anybody have an idea when this card will b available in Flipkart ?



Even I'm hoping to order it from flipkart. Should come within 1-2 days or maximum by next week else they are gonna lose a lotta potential customers


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> further updates on pricing
> Sapphire HD 7870 2GB - Hardwire.in sapphire 7870-₹ 22,899 tax incl.
> Sapphire HD 7850 2GB - Hardwire.in sapphire 7850-₹ 16,499 tax incl.
> HIS HD 7870 IceQ Edition 2GB GDDR5 H787Q2G2M HD7870 Radeon 256-bit PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card
> ...



thanks for the pricing infos

BTW, the last link is not correct .. you will get a 404 error

here's the correct link :
HIS HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 H785F2G2M 256-bit HD7850 Radeon PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 14, 2012)

To everyone looking forward to buy this product, I'd advice you to wait for Gigabyte, Msi and Sapphire ones. All of them come with a better cooler, overclocked frequency and/or memory, and same price tag (newegg).
So far, Gigabyte's 7850 is looking the best of them, with highest overclocked core at 975 mhz, big fans, and 3 years warranty. Msi and sapphire are also better alternatives. Powercolor and His models both use single fan Heatsink, (former one using stock cooler).  
.
We'll just have to wait and see how the price factor turns up.


----------

